# How to find decent ground beef for burgers in Spain?



## llopis (Aug 15, 2014)

I know it sounds silly, but I like to make burgers at home and I can't find any good ground beef in Spain to make them.

First of all, what they sell in the carnicería already shaped like a burger is an abomination that's a mix of ground beef, ground pork (OK I guess), and extra junk like potato starch and other unnameable stuff.

So I tried to get them to grind some meat for me. They recommended aguja cut because I was asking for it to be as fatty as possible, but it wasn't very good. Right away, it looks too pink as opposed to the darker red of good ground beef back in the US. And as soon as it touches the pan, it turns a white/grayish color instead of the usual brown.

Has anyone found the right meat/cut combination to get something approximately like a good 80% ground beef back in the US? I'm not being super picky. I'd kill for the 1lb ground beef packets at Trader Joe's right now 

Thanks.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

llopis said:


> I know it sounds silly, but I like to make burgers at home and I can't find any good ground beef in Spain to make them.
> 
> First of all, what they sell in the carnicería already shaped like a burger is an abomination that's a mix of ground beef, ground pork (OK I guess), and extra junk like potato starch and other unnameable stuff.
> 
> ...


I buy the 1kg mince beef in Mercadonna and make burgers and meatballs from it without issue.


----------



## llopis (Aug 15, 2014)

Simon22 said:


> I buy the 1kg mince beef in Mercadonna and make burgers and meatballs from it without issue.


Great. We have a Mercadona nearby too. I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## warty56 (Dec 6, 2012)

i too find their ground (mince ) beef hasnt the taste of home (UK ).Even making lasagne,or bolognese
I believe that their cattle eat differently to what we are used to,and this makes a difference

I always buy the mince beef (vacuno) but i know that there is soya mixed in but not pork.

we just have to live with it as we are in Spain.
i will look out for the mince in Mecadona though


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Mercadona sell several types of minced meat from beef, beef and pork, chicken, chicken and turkey, none of them over-fatty - they eat more healthily here than in the US! The reason for dark "ground meat" in the US is it is old stale meat that has been minced rather than fresher meat - Oh how the US consumers are conned. As for the mince here containing fillers such at rusk, etc. - totally wrong as was the source of your information.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

It is all a matter of what one prefers. That will depend on what part of which country you come from and what you have become accustomed to

When i came to spain 30 years ago I was always surprised how little fat there was in minced beef. In U.K. one would need to pour off the excess. In spain I have to add oil 

When I visit American friends who. have house in spain I find the dishes prepared by them (including meat loaf) are very tasty but different from what cook, albeit they buy from a spanish butcher as I do

I spent 6 months travelling 20,000 miles in an RV in USA and had a lot of differing experiences favour wise 

I would think if one wants something to specially suit their taste then a chat, in fluent Spanish, with a butcher would be the best hope


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Buying imported Argentinian beef is probably the best way to guarantee a very high quality of beef.

Not cheap though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As someone else has said it will depend on the region, but Segovia has very good beef as does Avila for example. You don't say where you are in Spain but I'm betting it's not anywhere near there. You could just search for organic meat + whatever town/ region you're in.

I buy directly from an organic farmer and find it tastier than supermarket/ butcher meat. The vegetables we buy from him aren't always superior in taste, it's just that I prefer to buy products with less chemicals, which hopefully do me and the land less damage, and directly from the farmer, but I'm not one to go on about how everything organic tastes so much better.
Argentinian beef is probably good, but with a lot of air miles on it.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Juan C said:


> It is all a matter of what one prefers. That will depend on what part of which country you come from and what you have become accustomed to
> 
> When i came to spain 30 years ago I was always surprised how little fat there was in minced beef. In U.K. one would need to pour off the excess. In spain I have to add oil
> 
> ...


I think that the lack of fat in the beef is the reason they add pork for burger mince.


----------



## llopis (Aug 15, 2014)

warty56 said:


> i too find their ground (mince ) beef hasnt the taste of home (UK ).Even making lasagne,or bolognese
> I believe that their cattle eat differently to what we are used to,and this makes a difference


My theory is that it has to do mostly with the age of the cow. I think in the US they kill slightly older cows, which develop a fattier, different tasting meat. In Spain I think ternera is younger than regular beef in the US. Maybe I need to try "buey", which refers to older cows. But I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I was going to say buey, they are nice, rich, fatty steaks. 

Me, I just ground up wagyu these days.


----------



## llopis (Aug 15, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Mercadona sell several types of minced meat from beef, beef and pork, chicken, chicken and turkey, none of them over-fatty - they eat more healthily here than in the US!


If you believe that fat is bad, I suppose so. I don't, so I'm looking for ground beef with at least 20% fat.



> The reason for dark "ground meat" in the US is it is old stale meat that has been minced rather than fresher meat - Oh how the US consumers are conned.


Older perhaps. But stale? I doubt it. I'm definitely not talking about the oxidation that happens with air.



> As for the mince here containing fillers such at rusk, etc. - totally wrong as was the source of your information.


The source of the information was the ingredients label on the hamburger patties they sell in the carniceria and supermarkets. They consistently add other non-meat ingredients to make the meat clump together and not be so dry.

Don't get me wrong, I love a lot of the Spanish meats. But I haven't been able to make a burger that comes close to a good, grass-fed hamburger from the US.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

When we first went to Spain the differences in cuts and styles of meat took a little getting used to - same again when we returned to the UK.

It's not that either is better or worse than the other - just different.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The correct recipe for hamburger steaks includes - minced meat (usually but not exclusively beef) rusk, seasoning (Maggi is good) and finely minced onion. I was probably making them to an old German recipe, before you were born or not long after.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> The correct recipe for hamburger steaks includes - minced meat (usually but not exclusively beef) rusk, seasoning (Maggi is good) and finely minced onion. I was probably making them to an old German recipe, before you were born or not long after.


 I beg to differ Baldi. I myself would never put rusk in burgers. Meat, onion, maybe parsley, oregano and salt. Definitely no Maggi!
But there is no "correct" recipe. There might be an original one, but that doesn't mean it can't change and even improve!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I beg to differ Baldi. I myself would never put rusk in burgers. Meat, onion, maybe parsley, oregano and salt. Definitely no Maggi!
> But there is no "correct" recipe. There might be an original one, but that doesn't mean it can't change and even improve!


That's the one I was taught to use by a German over 55 years ago and he came from Hamburg and was, himself, taught by an old Hamburg butcher as being the original recipe passed down through the ages.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> That's the one I was taught to use by a German over 55 years ago and he came from Hamburg and was, himself, taught by an old Hamburg butcher as being the original recipe passed down through the ages.


I use a slice of bread and an egg, pepper, oregano and soy sauce. I learnt that from an Asian girl while in Australia.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

llopis said:


> I know it sounds silly, but I like to make burgers at home and I can't find any good ground beef in Spain to make them.
> Thanks.


All of it? Everywhere? 4 corners and everywhere in between?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> That's the one I was taught to use by a German over 55 years ago and he came from Hamburg and was, himself, taught by an old Hamburg butcher as being the original recipe passed down through the ages.


The export from Hamburg has nothing in common with what we (they - Americans) call a (American) hamburger.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> The correct recipe for hamburger steaks includes - minced meat (usually but not exclusively beef) rusk, seasoning (Maggi is good)...


Correct according to who?

And that would be the Maggi seasoning that contains all this lot would it:

Hydrolysed Vegetable Protein (water, wheat protein, salt), Water, Flavourings (with wheat), Flavour Enhancer (monosodium glutamate, disodium inosinate), Salt, Sugar

https://www.maggi.co.uk/products/world-foods/liquid-seasoning/

Only ingredients required in a good beef burger is, beef, salt and pepper.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Nearly every burger recipe I can find includes egg.:bolt:


----------



## llopis (Aug 15, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> That's the one I was taught to use by a German over 55 years ago and he came from Hamburg and was, himself, taught by an old Hamburg butcher as being the original recipe passed down through the ages.


I don't deny any of it, and I'm not trying to start a war about what the "correct" or "best" burger is.

All I'm trying to do is get something that resembles a good US burger in Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

llopis said:


> I don't deny any of it, and I'm not trying to start a war about what the "correct" or "best" burger is.
> 
> All I'm trying to do is get something that resembles a good *US burger* in Spain.


I think that there you have hit the nail on the head - you want *US* burgers!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

llopis said:


> I don't deny any of it, and I'm not trying to start a war about what the "correct" or "best" burger is.
> 
> All I'm trying to do is get something that resembles a good US burger in Spain.


Well you have certainly got enough answers to go at here.Looks like we have got some real experts on burgers.whether good,bad or indifferent?:fencing:


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I've lived in Spain for 32 years and I have yet to find anything like a good US burger/good ground beef. I've come to the conclusion that Spanish beef is lousy. Nothing to be done for it, except accept it for what it is - and appreciate a US burger all the more during visits back to the States.


----------



## llopis (Aug 15, 2014)

kalohi said:


> I've lived in Spain for 32 years and I have yet to find anything like a good US burger/good ground beef. I've come to the conclusion that Spanish beef is lousy. Nothing to be done for it, except accept it for what it is - and appreciate a US burger all the more during visits back to the States.


Interesting! That's been my impression so far too (for ground beef). Did you ever try ground "buey"? It's probably a lot more expensive, but I wonder if that's closer to the US ground beef we're used to.

By the way, before dismissing all Spanish beef, try sometime thin entrecot de buey a la plancha. It rivals the best ribeyes I've had back in the US!


----------



## sebastianredondo (May 17, 2018)

Hi!

I think it's very easy to find the meat you're looking for in village butchers, who have their own slaughterhouse. the butchers of big cities do not have such good suppliers and the meat of the supermarkets is usually the worst


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I just ask the butcher in the local market to run a piece through his machine a couple of times. I don't buy pre-minced beef (either in packets or off the counter) as they tend to add chemicals to prevent it from losing its colour.

I've tried various recipies for burgers, including eggs, mustard, horseradish, etc, etc, but these days I add nothing. I just squash it together in my hands and it tends to bind sufficiently while cooking.

Buey is ox and has a deeper colour and a looser texture. Although I've heard many restaurants pass off beef as ox, so you never know.

Gallician beef is meant to be the best in Spain, they hang it for over 40 days. But it is a bit too expensive for burgers!


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

I’ve used this method many times, it has not disappointed me yet. The burger rises to the level of whatever beef you select. Of course, if you grill burgers frequently, there’s too much work here and the enjoyment diminishes accordingly. 

https://www.popsugar.com/food/Best-Way-Grill-Burger-43694361?ref=yfp


----------



## GrannyP (Mar 29, 2017)

I get our meat counter to mince me some estafado ternera. Best tasting cut of beef ever.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

GrannyP said:


> I get our meat counter to mince me some estafado ternera. Best tasting cut of beef ever.


Are you sure??

You might want to look up the meaning of "estafado" :yo:


----------



## GrannyP (Mar 29, 2017)

Overandout said:


> Are you sure??
> 
> You might want to look up the meaning of "estafado" :yo:


😆Oops typo!.🤭
😆😉 Estofado of course!


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

GrannyP said:


> I get our meat counter to mince me some estafado ternera. Best tasting cut of beef ever.


Ternera is veal, estofado (which I presume you mean) is stew.

So you're making veal stew, not quite the same as beef burgers I'm sure you'll agree!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Choose your beef and then ask them to mince it. Sorry, I have forgotten 'to mince' in Spanish. We used to do this in Mercadona.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Gazeebo said:


> Choose your beef and then ask them to mince it. Sorry, I have forgotten 'to mince' in Spanish. We used to do this in Mercadona.


Ternera picada always worked for me.


ETA ...although I see molida is another translation.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Gazeebo said:


> Choose your beef and then ask them to mince it. Sorry, I have forgotten 'to mince' in Spanish.


Moler

Si, no mueles bien la carne, la hamburguesa no tendrá una consistencia uniforme!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Picada is more common than molida in Spain, although it will depend on the region.
Also the way of cutting the animal is different, meat bought in Bilbao is cut differently from the meat in Madrid for example


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

llopis said:


> I know it sounds silly, but I like to make burgers at home and I can't find any good ground beef in Spain to make them.
> 
> First of all, what they sell in the carnicería already shaped like a burger is an abomination that's a mix of ground beef, ground pork (OK I guess), and extra junk like potato starch and other unnameable stuff.
> 
> ...


AFAIK Trader Joe 's is supplier to ALDI for some products.
maybe you 'll find american beef there..even LIDL sometimes get specials from Ireland.
another idea is beef from Acores..best I ever had, but guess you have to go to Pt. for it.

Reckon spanish beef from corrida bulls will be more 'n more rare..only in top secret butcheries, dry aged..


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Interesting thread. I bought mince from Carrefour and found it disgustingly soft and slimy. I'll try Mercadona. I too prefer to make my own burgers, the supermarket ones are too dense. I prefer US style burgers, with a dark, slightly loose texture full of flavour. I never put egg or breadcrumbs in, just onion and seasonings. Sometimes crumbled feta (gorgeous!). With mint if doing a lamb burger.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Always better to get your meat freshly minced by the butcher as (a) there is less risk of contamination and (b) you can see exactly what's going in. Ask him/her to chuck in a bit of fat if it's too lean. 

I use 100% beef (retinto añojo) for burgers, no other ingredients except seasoning. I oil my hands when forming them into shape, and that seems to stop them disintegrating in the pan as well as preventing my hands from getting sticky.

For info:
Ternera lechal. ternera blanca - veal
Ternera - slaughtered between 8 and 12 months old
Añojo - between 12 and 24 months old
Novillo - between 24 and 48 months old
Cébon - castrated male up to 48 months. This looks like it might give you the burger you want, but I've never seen it on sale?


> Cebón: Se denomina cebón a la carne del macho castrado con menos de 48 meses. Está quizá poco valorada, pero resulta una carne muy gustosa. Su color es rojo y su carne más prieta, para muchos, una de las carnes más sabrosas.


Vacuno mayor - animals over 4 years old (including buey - castrated males)

https://gastronomiaycia.republica.com/2009/09/17/tipos-de-carne-de-vacuno/


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Always better to get your meat freshly minced by the butcher as (a) there is less risk of contamination and (b) you can see exactly what's going in. Ask him/her to chuck in a bit of fat if it's too lean.
> 
> I use 100% beef (retinto añojo) for burgers, no other ingredients except seasoning. I oil my hands when forming them into shape, and that seems to stop them disintegrating in the pan as well as preventing my hands from getting sticky.
> 
> ...


I always mince my own - The mincer is sat there, so why not?


----------



## Salonica (Feb 28, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Always better to get your meat freshly minced by the butcher as (a) there is less risk of contamination and (b) you can see exactly what's going in. Ask him/her to chuck in a bit of fat if it's too lean.
> 
> I use 100% beef (retinto añojo) for burgers, no other ingredients except seasoning. I oil my hands when forming them into shape, and that seems to stop them disintegrating in the pan as well as preventing my hands from getting sticky.
> 
> ...


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Always better to get your meat freshly minced by the butcher as (a) there is less risk of contamination and (b) you can see exactly what's going in. Ask him/her to chuck in a bit of fat if it's too lean.
> 
> https://gastronomiaycia.republica.com/2009/09/17/tipos-de-carne-de-vacuno/


Thank you for that advice and link. I do enjoy browsing foodie sites and while away a good few hours reading them so I'm not sure whether I should thank you or grr at you! 

An interesting link from there on the very subject being discussed and confirms your advice above:

If you are looking for quality minced meat, you will rarely find it on a tray


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

llopis said:


> I know it sounds silly, but I like to make burgers at home and I can't find any good ground beef in Spain to make them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Find a restaurant who makes good burgers and explain your problem to them. They might give you their source info. Here there are lots of great burgers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

